#ubuntu-translators 2010-11-29
<dpm> good morning all!
<andrejz> Morning!
<dpm> good morning andrejz!
<andrejz> dpm, i have a question for you (again) :)
<dpm> andrejz, no problem, shoot ;)
<andrejz> While testing some translations i found out that launchpad import function doesn't work as it should
<andrejz> Some translations aren't updated from upstream for a long time
<andrejz> an example in our case is gnome-system-monitor
<andrejz> which was imported in september 2009
<andrejz> and not imported afterwards (from gnome)
<dpm> let me have a look at the package...
<andrejz> the same thing happened with evolutoin, which was automatically imported from upstream some 2 weeks ago, but not since february before
<dpm> ok, let me see if I can find out something
<andrejz> i noticed it yeasterday and manually added translation from upstream
<andrejz> because i wanted to fix errors before language pack update
<dpm> ok, yeah, I'll be looking at the package itself, so don't worry, your latest uploaded translations will not make a difference to what I'm looking at
<andrejz> ok, good
<dpm> andrejz, ok, I've found out what's happened with gnome-system-monitor. The upstream version is 2.32, whereas in Ubuntu we've got 2.28 (I don't know why, but I'd guess for stability, security or dependencies reasons). So unless you've been comitting to the gnome-2-28 upstream (I'm guessing not, because it's an old version and you've probably been comitting the latest translations to head or gnome-2-32), there are no new upstream translations that c
<dpm> an be imported
<andrejz> yes, i see.
<andrejz> we were always commiting to the newest stable and unstable branch
<andrejz> this is not good, because we fix bugs in gnome and then don't check in launchpad.. so is it possible to get a list of packages which are older than newest upstream version?
<dpm> andrejz, there might be, but we'd better ask in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-desktop. Let me see if there's anyone around that can help us
<andrejz> ok, that would be great, thanks
<dpm> ok, asked, let's see if anyone can help
<oier> Hello
<oier> a team member told me that there is a bug with a basque translation in the kubuntu installer
<oier> the original string is "Try Kubuntu"
<oier> I am looking for the corresponding package to fix it
<oier> but can not find it
<oier> could you please help me
<oier> ?
<andrejz> Hello Oeir
<dpm> hi oier, is that what you're looking for: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/+pots/bootloader/eu/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=try+kubuntu
<oier> no
<oier> that translations are correct
<dpm> oier, ok, can you give us more information, so we can better help? What is the incorrect translation? On which version of Ubuntu is it shown?
<oier> he told me that the current (wrong) translation says "saiatu kubuntu" instead of the correct "probatu kubuntu"
<oier> he didn't told me in which version it is shown but I assume it is Maverick since it followed a post in which I forwarded your message about the Maverick LanguagePack updates
<andrejz> oier, it's possible that the translation is correct but has not been exported in time
<oier> I am not sure...
<dpm> oier, nothing comes up after a search for "saiatu" in https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/+pots/bootloader/eu/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=saiatu - that's the only package where AFAIK that string is shown. Could you please ask the person who asked to give more detailed info? E.g. a) Ubuntu version, b) where does he see the string c) a screenshot, if possible, would be great
<oier> yes
<oier> I can ask him to fill a bug
<oier> by the way, I am unsure about how kubuntu translations are managed by Launchpad
<dpm> they are managed more or less the same way the gnome translations are
<oier> so I assume most of the translations of KDE are imported from upstream
<dpm> yes
<oier> but we can modify them in Launchpad?
<dpm> yes
<dpm> oier, probably there is no need to file a bug for the "saiatu" issue. If he can just give you that info, you can just forward it to us on IRC and we'll try to find out. If the problem becomes complex, we can think of filing a bug
<oier> ok
<oier> by the way dpm
<oier> did you received my email yesterday with the question?
<dpm> oier, yes, I haven't got to it yet. Let me see if I can answer you in the next few minutes
<oier> thanks!
<dpm> no worries :)
<dpm> andrejz, here you can see all the desktop-related packages' versions. If you want to filter out on versions, you can play around with the code used to generate the list (there is a link at the bottom of the page). I hope this helps
<andrejz> where is here?
<andrejz> i think you forgot to give me the link
<dpm> andrejz, err copy & paste fail, here it is: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html ;)
<andrejz> ok, great thanks
<andrejz> i would also like to mention that i agree with the procedure for SRU of lang pack
<andrejz> Also about the thing i was bugging you last week - about the list of words - we found a solution via a firefox extension and it works great for our purposes. I will blog about it on the planet sometime this week
<dpm> ah, great, glad to hear that, some people were not so happy with it and preferred langpacks to be updated without testing, so that's great to hear :)
<dpm> and looking forward to hear more from that FF extension :)
<andrejz> Well, in general i believe that in 99% of the cases the translations improve with the update so it's not really that necessary, but i think it's good to do a quick check
<andrejz> that's how i found out gnome-system-monitor translations didn't update properly
<andrejz> my moto is that you always learn something (even if it's not what you thought it would be initially)
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> oier, if you're still around, I've replied to your e-mail question on a private message, let me know if that helped you
<oier> yes it helped very much
<oier> thanks
<oier> BTW
<oier> I got feedback
<oier> from the translation bug
<oier> the reporter told me that the string appears when you boot from a Kubuntu or Ubuntu 10.10 CD
<oier> and you get two options "try (k)ubuntu" or to install it
<oier> so that first string appears to be the problematic one
<oier> is that the ubiquity package?
<dpm> oier, yeah, if it's not bootloader, it can only be ubiquity or debian-installer. Try to do a search for "saiatu" there
<oier> ubiquity-debconf?
<andrejz> dpm, i have an idea. Do you think it's possible/makes sense to add some space on the installation slideshow (like two or three sentences) where translator teams could add link to local pages / support forums
<dpm> oier, yes, sorry, I meant ubiquity-debconf, not ubiquity
<oier> ok
<oier> I think I found it
<andrejz> if someone uses ubuntu in slovenian it would be great if he would also have links to available ubuntu resources in slovenian
<oier> thanks!
<andrejz> or anyone else - so you think idea above is good / makes sense ?
<dpm> andrejz, that's something someone tried to do by changing the links to the official channels in a translation, and the ubiuity developers weren't too happy about it. The argument was that for an LTS release there should only be links that are supposed to be alive throughout the 5 years lifecycle of the release. That said, I think it makes sense. It would be a good idea to start a debate about it. Perhaps on the ubuntu-translators and loco-contacts
<dpm>  mailing lists + the ubiquity-slideshow one, if there is one
<andrejz> OK, i will post it on loco contacts and ubuntu translations later today
<oier> dpm
<oier> I have another problem...
<oier> a team member exported the translations of Transmission in Launchpad (which is upstream) and imported it in the Maverick package
<oier> but 58 unstranslated strings are shown after the import
<oier> and it looks like some strings have been slightly modified
<oier> for example from "Set _Location..." in Launchpad
<oier> to "Set _Location" in the maverick package
<oier> or from "Use _global settings" to "Use global settings"
<oier> do you know why or how this divergence happened?
<oier> dpm are you there?
<dpm> oier, I am back, I was in a call, let me have a look...
<dpm> oier, the divergence is because most probably the upstream code is newer than the maverick package. So I think the upstream code (which might not even have been released) might have just changed some original strings, but these new strings are not in maverick yet, because maverick has the latest stable version of the package instead of the bleeding edge upstream code
<oier> but 58 different strings are quite a lot and most of the changes are minor things as you can see in the examples
<dpm> oier, well, to Launchpad "_this string" and "this string" is not a complete match, so it won't add the translation of the first one to the second one, and it will not do fuzzy matching either, so even if "_this string" is translated, when importing the translations, when it finds "this string" it will not translate it
<dpm> so it does not matter if it's a minor difference, as long as it is a difference, translations will not be carried over
<oier> ok
<oier> thanks
<dpm> TLE, are you around? Are you happy with using the next maverick PPA langpacks for testing and subsequent upload to maverick-updates? I figured out, that even if they did not fit any scheduled date on the calendar, we might as well release them asap, since it's been too long without any update for maverick
<askhl_> dpm: For what it's worth I think it's an excellent idea to release a langpack update at this point
<dpm> askhl_, ah, thanks for the feedback, glad to hear that!
<TLE> dpm: get back to you when I get home, or tomorrov of you have left by then
<dpm> Andre_Gondim, could you confirm that bug 632760 has been fixed in maverick for the Brazilian version of Firefox?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 632760 in language-pack-zh (Ubuntu) (and 6 other projects) "Language variants don't work in Firefox because the language codes are separated with an underscore rather than a hyphen in chrome.manifest (affects: 16) (dups: 1) (heat: 103)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632760
<Andre_Gondim> dpm, let me c, just a moment
<dpm> cool, thanks Andre_Gondim :)
<Andre_Gondim> dpm, yeah, it's solved
<dpm> thanks Andre_Gondim!
<TLE> dpm: hey
<dpm> hey TLE, thanks for coming back to me :-)
<TLE> *G* np, I was in the lab all day, so I didn't see your message before like 1 minute before I was running out the door
<dpm> :)
<TLE> you were saying something about doing an update soon, because we have not have one yet
<TLE> ok, so
<TLE> according to the plan it is release + 2, 6, 12, 22, 35 and 43 weeks
<TLE> 2 and 6 have already passed due to me being to slow
<TLE> 12 would be due in week 1 of next year and should be a 2 week testing release
<dpm> TLE, it's not you being slow, it's just the way it went. The maverick PPA was not ready until last week, so there is not much we could do
<TLE> but we could just move it forward and take it in the first beginning of december
<TLE> in the first part of december
<TLE> I'll draw up a scedule right now and send it to you
<dpm> TLE, I was thinking of doin it this week as per the message I sent to the list. The packages in the PPA will be ready on Wed/Thu and we could send the call for testing then
<TLE> and then along with I'll also send those durations of the different parts of a language part update that we talked about
<TLE> ok, that sound fine
<dpm> TLE, ok, that sounds good too, thanks
<TLE> dpm: there we go: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA/MaverickLanguagePackUpdateReleaseSchedule
<dpm> TLE, great, thanks! One thing though: I'd suggest shortening the test period to 1 week instead of two, in order to reduce the time it takes to get a language pack out. It is also the same amount of time the QA team spend for the testing periods before releasing milestones during the release cycle, and I think the simple tests we've got with translations shouldn't really take more than a week. Does it sound good to you?
<TLE> just for this one, or in general?
<dpm> in general
<TLE> we could do that, since people have been warned in advance that is probably ok
<TLE> it would however not be exactly one week but more like 5 days
<dpm> TLE, I think it should still be fine, if not, we can look at going back to 2 weeks. Btw, why would it be ~5 days instead of 7?
<TLE> deadline for testing is one day before upload and call for testing is probably one day after they have been uploaded to released
<dpm> right, gotcha
<TLE> I'll update the schedule in a sec
<dpm> ok, thanks. So I'll go ahead with the schedule and do the call for testing when the packages are copied to -proposed
<TLE> yes
<TLE> btw, about the calendar
<dpm> and I've just read your e-mail, thanks a lot, I'll update the figure accordingly
<TLE> I'll just do a google calendar (and I-Cal file) this time, then we can figure out later if that is the way we want to go
<TLE> great
<dpm> TLE, yeah, I think that'll be the easiest option to get us started. Once we've got that, we can copy the milestones to the main calendar or decide if we want to keep it separate
<TLE> dpm: yes
<TLE> dpm: there we go: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA/MaverickLanguagePackUpdateReleaseSchedule
<TLE> do you see any other problems with it?
<dpm> TLE, we'll also have to think the location where we want to have the wiki calendar, as I'd like to have it somewhere else than as a subpage of LanguagePackQA - I'm thinking of either w.u.c./Translations/MaverickLangpackSchedule, w.u.c/MaverickLangpackSchedule or w.u.c/MaverickReleasaSchedule/MaverickLangpackSchedule. I haven't thought about it in detail yet, and I'm open to suggestions. It may well be that after the e-mail conversation with Kate S
<dpm> tewart we consider putting it in that *Interlock page or on the main release schedule page
<dpm> TLE, let me have a look at it now, thanks
<TLE> w.u.c.?
<dpm> wiki.ubuntu.com, sorry
<TLE> ahh *G*
<TLE> I don't have any string opinions about that, maybe it's most appropriate as a w.u.c./Translations/-subpage?
<TLE> err: strong opinions
<dpm> TLE, yes, perhaps. I'll think about it and come up with something before Thursday
<TLE> string opinions what the hell is that, maybe something you have considering python
<dpm> TLE, well translators do have strong string opinions when reviewing translations ;)
<TLE> true abough :: yes ok, but as long as the wiki-page is done is should be easy to move, I will get going with the calender so we can have it all ready for thursday
<dpm> TLE, yeah, the updated Maverick schedule looks good to me, I think we're good to go to road-test it on the update this week. And yes, having the calendar there by then would be awesome
<TLE> grumble, enter time zone madness
<dpm> TLE, :-) I'd just stick to UTC
<TLE> yeah, the problem is that I google calendar uses my time as the reference, oh well, I'll figure it out
<dpm> ok everyone, see you all tomorrow!
<michael_k> bb!
#ubuntu-translators 2010-11-30
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<andrejz> morning dpm!
<andrejz> and everyone else
<dpm> hey andrejz :)
<andrejz> I have a question for you :)
<andrejz> In PiTiVi we have 2 untranslated strings
<andrejz> "show clips as a list" and "show clips as an icon"
<andrejz> the problem is PiTiVi is fully translated in launchpad
<andrejz> and i cannot find these strings anywhere to fix them
<dpm> andrejz, is it maybe a bug in the program?
<dpm> I haven't got much time today, but let me see if I can find something out quickly
<andrejz> i checked upstream, it's not in that .pot either
<andrejz> so it must be a bug
<dpm> andrejz, are you sure that's the exact text? I cannot find it in the sources
<andrejz> yes it is
<andrejz> i found the bug
<andrejz> it's in pitivi
<andrejz> they haven't exported the strings to pot
<andrejz> been reported a month ago, but still not firex
<dpm> ok
<andrejz> I have another one. In update manager, when the packages are downloading, the string "Downloading" is not translated
<andrejz> But if i click on more details it's translated in there
<andrejz> I am not sure which package this belongs to, but i cannot find it using search ubuntu translation script
<artnay> andrejz: which script?
<dpm> andrejz, I think it's aptdaemon. There is a bug about it, IIRC we talked about this some days ago (but perhaps re: another string)
<andrejz> Yes, but that one was fixed
<dpm> I don't recall it was
<andrejz> IT was fixed - at least for slovenian and hungarian
<andrejz> but not for chinesed
<andrejz> so a seperate bug was open for that
<dpm> andrejz, are you sure we're talking about the same bug? I believe you are talking about the one where aptdaemon strings were not exported, whereas I'm talking about the one where the "Downloading..." and such strings are not translated
<andrejz> oh, sorry, yes I forgot about it
<andrejz> it's been reported already
<andrejz> dpm, i cannot find that bug - is this the bug we are talking about - https://bugs.launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+bug/663150
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 663150 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Specify the gettext domain in .policy files to load translations at runtime (affects: 1) (heat: 89)" [Medium,In progress]
<andrejz> i know it was something about .policy files
<dpm> andrejz, no, it's bug 641262
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 641262 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "Status strings during update do not show up translated (affects: 4) (dups: 2) (heat: 65)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641262
<andrejz> thanks
#ubuntu-translators 2010-12-01
<dpm> good morning all
<andrejz> morning dpm
<dpm> hey, good morning andrejz :)
<TLE> dpm: everything ready for announcement tomorrow?
<dpm> TLE, yeah, sorry I haven't replied to your e-mail, it's been a busy day today. Just looking at the PPA right now, and then I'll ping pitti to copy to -proposed
<dpm> just a sec, I need to get an announcement out of the way. I need to have a look if the PPA from yesterday's export is building:
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=maverick
<TLE> dpm: no worries, I just wanted to hear if eveything was in order
<dpm> just pinged pitti now, be back in some minutes, in a call now
<TLE> going home now, will log back in in roughly 45 min
<dpm> TLE, I could only speak briefly to pitti, as he was leaving earlier today, but it seems that the last maverick PPA build failed, hence today's packages not appearing on
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=maverick
<dpm> :-(
<dpm> He'll have a look at the logs tomorrow morning and see if we can get it sorted
<dpm> anyway, I need to leave soon. Let's talk tomorrow
<TLE> dpm: ok
<dpm> ok, I need to run, see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-translators 2010-12-02
<dpm> morning all
<andrejz> morning dpm, little late today ;)
<dpm> heya andrejz, yeah, I stayed longer yesterday as well ;-)
<andrejz> just register at ustream, so i can ask some tough questions later today :p
<dpm> andrejz, awesome :)
<dpm> it's going to be the first one, so we'll have to figure out how it will go. I'll be more than happy to run it like a Q+A session if folks start asking questions
<artnay> any new announcements on chromium translations? spanish seems to be almost done
<artnay> https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations
<dpm> artnay, as I said before, this will be announced in due time :)
<artnay> dpm: okay, as the natty isn't translatable yet this would have been a nice project atm
<andrejz> I was wondering whether our new translation suggestion workflow is fit for a translation story it works like this - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/zaslonska_slika.png
<artnay> when both natty and chromium are announced to be translatable, there's not enough time for both
<andrejz> Also i was wondering if it's possible that we blog about this on our blog (synced with planet) and you publish it on ubuntu news and facebook
<dpm> andrejz, sure. Some things: I can definitely post it on FB (you just need to ping me). But you can also do it in the same way by adding a comment to the FB page, so feel free to do it without having to ask for permission. As per Ubuntu News, I can publish things there, but I'd rather publish a more "human" translation story. I think it is good to have content on the planet on _any_ subject related to translations, but for the stories, I think some
<dpm> thing like an interview as you were suggesting some days ago would be a better "translation story"
<dpm> what do you think?
<andrejz> yes, i see your point, translation stories should be more motivational things and this is more a technicality
<dpm> yeah, exactly
<dpm> but it will still be a good article for Planet and FB
<dpm> (and for the Translations Portal, when we have it :)
<andrejz> agreed
<dpm> cool
<dpm> btw for anyone in the channel: if you've got an idea but it's still not clear, do sign up for stories at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Stories as well - this should encourage other teams to sign up and participate!
<dpm> artnay, at this point, I'm not expecting to be many changes to the Chromium translations setup, so I'd say if you want to go ahead and start translating, please do. (But I didn't tell you that :)
<dpm> There you go, the advantages of being in the translators channel: you get all the chit chat before anyone else ;-)
<artnay> dpm: I've already done that ;) Although I still wait for an official announcement (via planet ubuntu rss)
<dpm> artnay, :) The announcement is written and it will get out very soon
<artnay> nice, at least one chromium should get some translation love then
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> TLE, <dpm> hey pitti, good morning. Have you had a chance to have a look at what happened with yesterday's maverick langpack build in the PPA?
<dpm> <pitti> dpm: not yet, sorry; I'm currently drowning in emails and external requests
<dpm> <pitti> but it's high on my list, promised
<artnay> eh... what I meant: I've had HTC Desire (android) for half a year now
<artnay> I have to use it in English because the translations suck ***
<artnay> Chrome's translations are somewhere between good and average
<dpm> artnay, oh, now I get you
<dpm> artnay, can you remind me in which language you translate?
<artnay> dpm: finnish, https://launchpad.net/~jiri-gronroos
<dpm> aaah, now
<artnay> google should give some more translation love to their programs
<artnay> or at least provide a better way to suggest enchanchements to existing translations
<andrejz> @artnay: programs are translated
<dpm> artnay, I guess it depends which external translation agency translates them. The Catalan translations are usually pretty good. But nothing compared to community translations :-)
<andrejz> but very bad
<andrejz> at least this is the  case for slovenian language - mostly they are acceptable
<andrejz> but translation of youtube are just *horrible*
<artnay> andrejz: same in Finnish
<artnay> somewhat acceptable and in some cases totally wrong
<artnay> but it's probably the same with community translations. I wish they could provide something between translation agencies and community
<artnay> they would probably get much better results that way. let the community suggest enchancements and the translations agencies to approve/disapprove
<artnay> transifex could work for that... but yeah, this is a wrong channel to talk about that
<TLE> dpm: ok, well you just let me know when we have some in -proposed, then we will talk about whether the calendar needs updating
<dpm> artnay, you are free to talk about nearly anything in this channel, but I'm not sure what you mean that "transifex could work for that". FWIW Launchpad, Pootle or Transifex, for example, could work
<dpm> TLE, ok, will do that then
<artnay> dpm: but rosetta doesn't have such an integration to external repositories
<artnay> and pootle... well, I prefer LP or Transifex over it
<dpm> artnay, you can have a mirror of any external repository and get translations integration, or you can host a bzr repository in LP. It all depends on the tools the project uses. I'm not discussing which tool is best (because I'm biased :), I'm just saying that there is the choice
<artnay> dpm: true, many seem to host just translations on LP and code somewhere else. I wish the same could be applied to libre office (by using transifex or rosetta)
<dpm> yeah, /me wished too
<dpm> but I haven't had any contact with the LibreOffice people. As I've said before, I've been meaning to do that for a while, but had no chance yet
<artnay> dpm: some time ago (weeks) there was discussion on libre office's translation ML. many seemed to think pootle would be a good choice.
<artnay> seems like they went the pootle way: http://www.libreoffice.org/lists/l10n/mail9.html
<dpm> I've done OO.o translations in pootle in the past, and while pootle is a great tool, I'm biting my tongue not to make negative comments on the setup they had at OO.o. I do hope the LO setup is better
<happyaron> dpm: when would be next translation update for maverick, is there a schedule?
<dpm> happyaron, it should have been today, but there has been a problem in building the language pack. Here is the schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA/MaverickLanguagePackUpdateReleaseSchedule and here is the spec:
<dpm> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-translations-language-pack-updates-schedule
<happyaron> dpm: thanks, really quick response!
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> TLE, pitti has just triggered a manual build of the maverick langpacks. I'll keep an eye on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=maverick - if all goes well, by the end of today (but more reallistically tomorrow) they should be built, and then I'll ping pitti to copy them to -proposed
<dpm> The problem seemed to be that the Lucid and Maverick builds were scheduled the other way round
<dpm> i.e. yesterday's was a Lucid build
<dpm> now the schedule is again fixed and according to https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule
<dpm> (just a FYI)
<andrejz> Hello dpm!
<andrejz> I found a translation error and need your help
<andrejz> If you look here
<andrejz> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/apt/+pots/apt-all/sl/+translate
<andrejz> you will see, that the package apt-all has been updated (probably from upstream)
<andrejz> the uploader is Michael Voigt
<dpm> hey andrejz, I'm in the middle of something now, but I'll read the backlog. The apt translation is a bit strange, as I'm not sure if we're using apt-all or the other templates
<andrejz> apparently in the file there were some encoding errors
<andrejz> So all strings with our special letters  -like č. š and ž changed to something like Paket %s različica %s ima nereąene odvisnosti:
<andrejz> is it possible to somehow reverse this changes ?
<andrejz> in total there are 214 of these strings - https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/apt/+pots/apt/sl/+filter?person=mvo
<andrejz> dpm, I am leaving now
<andrejz> please let me know what you found out on my email
<andrejz> andrej.znidarsic@ubuntu.com
<dpm> ok, I will, see you later andrejz :)
<andrejz> hopefully i will be home to watch the show :)
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> ;)
<dpm> Everyone, the first translations videocast is starting in ~1 hour, join me there and ask your questions on translations!
<dpm> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ubuntu-translations-with-david-planella
<serfus> dpm, good luck :)
<dpm> thank you serfus :-)
<Auree> hi
<Auree> hi dpm
<dpm> hi Auree
<Auree> dpm, you sound and look good :)
<yantrashilpi> agree with Auree
<yantrashilpi> yo!
<Auree> I'm from Russian translation team
<yantrashilpi> Kannada Translation Team
<yantrashilpi> which other channel are we on?
<yantrashilpi> for the videocast I mean
<Auree> bg noise
<Auree> dpm ^^
<yantrashilpi> there is a huge background hiss
<yantrashilpi> it's a little better now
<Auree> thanks
<dpm> yantrashilpi, http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ubuntu-translations-with-david-planella
<yantrashilpi> dpm: you got it!
<Auree> they want my full name and zip code, so I'm staying here ;)
<dpm> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-translations-portal
<yantrashilpi> dpm: Did I miss your talk about the workflow?
<yantrashilpi> dpm: ahh ok great!
<dpm> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/+groups/ubuntu-translators
<Andre_Gondim> dpm, what do you think is the most difficult to the newest translator?
<yantrashilpi> Andre_Gondim: I agree with dpm: This is not intuitive for someone who is not a programmer for sure.
<dpm> https://translations.launchpad.net/
<yantrashilpi> dpm: so when do the natty translations open up? Is that after release?
<Auree> now you're blue
<Auree> :)
<TLE> *G*
<Auree> I often see terrible mistakes in translations, I'd say that standards are too low :(
<Auree> It
<Auree> Russian
<Auree> in Ubuntu, it's especially frustrating to see mistakes in the slideshow during the installation
<yantrashilpi> Auree: Perhaps there is a way to allow seasoned translators to sort of mentor newer translators into the system and familiarize them with tone and quality?
<yantrashilpi> either that or just a "review" process
<yantrashilpi> dpm:
<yantrashilpi> ^^
<Auree> right, Russian team lacks an experienced mentor
<Auree> I am a translator, but I'm not very active right now
<yantrashilpi> one of the things I've come across is that even though I've translated on other systems before, for Ubuntu I don't necessarily know the context of certain strings etc and what the standard terminology is... etc. Obviously this requires discussions on the list etc.
<Auree> ok, that would be great
<michael_k> yes, discussion with other memebers of team is essential
<Auree> ok
<yantrashilpi> dpm: not to derail the discussion but do we have a glossary mechanism in launchpad?
<yantrashilpi> Thank You.
<dpm> https://davidplanella.wordpress.com/2010/11/30/natty-translations-plans-i-translations-stories/
<Auree> dpm bye!
<Auree> it was cool :)
<AndroUser> hello dpm!
<AndroUser> listened online, but couldn't comment as i was driving
<dpm> Auree, cool, I'm glad you liked it!
<michael_k> it was great! waiting for next one
<Auree> bye everybody
<michael_k> bb
<dpm> michael_k, cool, looking forward to doing the next one, it was fun!
<michael_k> dpm, i almost want to make one myself, you are all doing fantastic job and I am trying hard to spread the word
<dpm> michael_k, thanks! Sure, have a try, it's quite easy if you already have an idea of what you want to talk about
<michael_k> dpm, translations and life in general, what else? are you living in Barcelona btw?
<andrejz> Hello!
<andrejz> good joob dpm!
<yantrashilpi> dpm: I believe at UDS you or someone else was talking about creating a video etc to promote or show translation work etc. What's the progress on that?
<yantrashilpi> how can I help?
<andrejz> there was a talk about translation videos
<dpm> michael_k, no, I'm living in Valencia, a bit southern from Barcelona
<andrejz> to show how easy it is to contribute to ubuntu through rosetta translation system
<dpm> thanks andrejz :)
<michael_k> dpm, nice! Valencia is equally well known
<andrejz> althought valenica footbal club is not doing so good anymore :(
<dpm> andrejz, no problem there, I'm a Barcelona fan and they're doing fantastic! :-)
<michael_k> i am not a football fan so i am not impressed by teams
<michael_k> but Grand Prix de Catalunya rocks!
<andrejz> so you must be happy with el clasico :)
<dpm> 5!!!!
<dpm> :)
<michael_k> muy bien (?)
<yantrashilpi>  demasiado bien!? hahah
<michael_k> lol!! let's translate now!!!
<dpm> yantrashilpi, yeah there was a talk about creating the Ubuntu Translations video to put it in the portal, but we assessed the workload and decided to focus on other projects for this cycle. This does not mean that if I've got time when I finish the other points in the roadmap I won't pick it up. So I might start on it later on in the cycle, but just as a "nice to have". In any case, if there is no time to complete it, I definitely want to work on
<dpm> it next cycle. If anyone wants to help, they're also much welcome. The steps we decided would be necessary are on the whiteboard at: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-translations-introductory-video
<andrejz> dpm, have you looked at the apt-all package?
<dpm> andrejz, no, unfortunately not. Let's have a look at it tomorrow, sorry for keeping delaying it, but I need to go soon today
<andrejz> ok, no worries. I would just like to fix this before the language pack updates, because now 214 strings are wrong
<andrejz> and it would be great if there is an semi automatic solutoin so i don't need to fix every string
<dpm> andrejz, if that was for maverick, it will be already too late, as the language pack export was on Tuesday
<andrejz> yes, but now we have a week to test and fix mistakes, right ?
<dpm> andrejz, just major mistakes, those for which you consider it is necessary to rebuild the language packs
<andrejz> the problem is that a package has been uploaded with wrong encoding
<andrejz> so all the non english characters in a package are not displayed properly
<dpm> andrejz, let's talk about it tomorrow, yeah, that looks like a major issue.
<andrejz> i haven't noticed it before since it was imported on 2010-11-19
<andrejz> ok, let's talk about it tommorow
<dpm> ok
#ubuntu-translators 2010-12-03
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<andrejz> morning!
<dpm> hey andrejz :)
<andrejz> dpm, tell me when you have time so i can bug you about apt-all
<andrejz> ;)
<dpm> hey andrejz, sure, let me go through my inbox first and then we'll have a look :)
<andrejz> pl
<andrejz> ok
<TLE> dpm: how are we doing on the updates?
<TLE> Liked the show yesterday by the way ;)
<dpm> TLE, thanks! glad you liked it :-)
<dpm> TLE, so here's what's happened with the updates:
<dpm> (I'm talking to jtv and henninge about it right now)
<dpm> it seems that the maverick export did not run (or rather it was killed I'm told), so the PPA package could not be built either
<dpm> See the missing delta langpack on the 1st of Dec:
<dpm> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+language-packs
<dpm> And we're trying to figure out what went wrong as we speak
<dpm> which is extremely bad luck, considering that all the other exports to date run fine, and the one we want to test did not happen :/
<andrejz> dpm, actually is good because now you can help me fix the bug, before language pack is updated
<andrejz> :)
<dpm> andrejz, hahaha, that's the spirit, always look on the bright side :-)
<andrejz> so my problem is that on 2010-11-19 a packages has been uploaded from somewhere to apt-all
<andrejz> or one of the apt packages
<andrejz> Michael Voigt is listed as a translator, so i assume this has been done automatically
<andrejz> The problem is that the encoding in those files was incorrect
<andrejz> So all non-latin characters are not displayed properly
<andrejz> The list of wrong strings can be seen here - https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/apt/+pots/apt/sl/+filter?person=mvo
<dpm> andrejz, ok, let's have a look (btw, this might have to be solved with a package upload rather than a language pack, apt's translations are a bit special, but more of that in a bit)
<andrejz> Letters like Ä shouldn't be there
<artnay> andrejz: will it fallback to english if there's Ä's and Ö's etc.?
<andrejz> artnay: I don't understand the question
<dpm> andrejz, when did you notice this happening? It seems that there hasn't been any post-release apt upload looking at the changelog -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/apt/+changelog (I'm just trying to determine when it happened first)
<artnay> andrejz: nevermind, I just looked at your link
<andrejz> Launchpad site says these strigns have been modified by Michael Voigt ob 2010-11-19
<andrejz> see here
<andrejz> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/apt/+pots/apt-all/sl/+translate
<artnay> andrejz: so those strings are displayed even though there's extra characters?
<andrejz> it should be displayed like this
<andrejz> Paket %s različice %s ima nerazrešene odvisnosti:
<andrejz> see the "Å¡" letter
<andrejz> that's a special letter in slavic languages
<andrejz> and also "č"
<andrejz> but now the string is - Paket %s različica %s ima nereąene odvisnosti
<dpm> andrejz, ah, that's probably due to message sharing: probably a Natty upload has imported new strings and they've been propagated to Maverick. So the important question is: on a Slovenian Maverick system, are apt strings ok? I'm guessing yes, because there hasn't been any update (either apt or language pack) since the release.
<andrejz> yes they are (if one doesn't use language pack ppa)
<andrejz> but now the language pack is going to be updated for all
<dpm> andrejz, ok, let me explain what we can do. But first of all, I've just noticed this on the upstream apt translations:
<dpm> "Last-Translator: Jure Cuhalev <gandalf (AT) owca (DOT) info>\n"
<dpm> "Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-2\n"
<dpm> You might want to get in touch with him to use UTF-8 encoding
<dpm> oh, and it seems to be pretty old as well:
<dpm> "PO-Revision-Date: 2005-02-16 22:18+0100\n"
<andrejz> I think he is not translating actively anymore, this was probably uploaded by someone else
<andrejz> yup as you said
<andrejz> i know he is not active because a debian translator asked if could export our translations for Debian (which i did)
<dpm> ah that's really cool, nice to see Debian people reusing the work of Ubuntu translators :-)
<andrejz> is there anything else I can do, besides downloading .po, manually fixing it and importing it back?
<dpm> andrejz, so here's my suggestion:
<dpm> 1) file a bug against apt, explaining what's happened. Don't forget to mention the date you saw this happening and that this is probably due to a package upload in Natty importing translations and these translations being "message-shared" with Maverick. Don't forget to add a task for the 'ubuntu-translations' project in the bug
<dpm> 2) Install the latest Maverick PPA package to test if the problem is present there: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=sl&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=maverick
<andrejz> yes it is present here, that's how i noticed it
<andrejz> in update manager for example
<dpm> andrejz, ok, then ignore 2) and let's concentrate on the bug first :-)
<dpm> andrejz, ok let me quickly think what we can do to fix the strings in LP in the meantime
<andrejz> ok
<andrejz> be back in 10 mins
<andrejz> back
<andrejz> dpm, i can download the .po file, translate /fix it and then reimport it.
<andrejz> i just want to know if it will be fast enought for the next language pack update
<dpm> andrejz, I'd suggest doing that, but rather than fixing it manually, I'm trying to see if I can give you a correct version of the PO file to save you some work (unless you already have one).
<andrejz> is it possible to prevent this from happening in the future ?
<dpm> andrejz, this looks to me like a bug either in Natty's apt package or in the apt translation. I believe fixing the translation and making it be UTF-8 should fix it
<dpm> andrejz, ok, so I hope this helps:
<dpm> Here is the correct PO file, from the language pack before the final maverick one (I couldn't get a quick download link for it, but the pre-final apt translations should be fine):
<dpm>   http://ubuntuone.com/p/Rx6/
<dpm> And in case you want to compare, here are the translations for the latest export (the one with the wrong translations):
<dpm>   http://ubuntuone.com/p/RxB/
<dpm> I've included all apt* translations, in case you want to check them all out
<dpm> The only thing you need to do is to check the translations from http://ubuntuone.com/p/Rx6/ and if they're ok upload them choosing "imported translation". You might only need to upload apt-all, I haven't checked in more detail.
<dpm> Hm, and also looking at the apt source package, it seems that there are other templates as well. Could you also check that the other 2 templates (lib*) are ok?:
<dpm> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/apt
<andrejz> i will
<andrejz> thanks for the files, dpm
<dpm> Anyway, I need to get onto something else now, I hope this helps you solving your problem
<dpm> no worries :)
<dpm> btw, you can always get them from here: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+language-packs but they're ~200 - 500 MB, and it might take a while to download them. I just thought that having a direct connection with the canonical server I could download them quicker for you
<andrejz> hm, loooking at the files, i see all of them are ok
<andrejz> so i can simply re-upload them and everything will be fine
<dpm> andrejz, that's really strange. The latest export should have contained the files with the wrong encoding, which are the ones converted to .mo and shipped in the language packs :/
<dpm> andrejz, before uploading, could you please export the PO file from Launchpad and compare it?
<andrejz> i have already downloaded .pot and will update with it
<dpm> I'm not sure I follow. why did you download the .pot file? Would it not have been easier to downoad the .po file and compare it?
<TLE> dpm: ahh ok, then what, we move eveything 1 week?, I guess you don't want to do a manual export and build?
<dpm> TLE, yes, I'd suggest that, especially because it's a long Bank Holiday next week here and I won't be back until Thursday (but in time to do the call for testing)
<TLE> ok, I'll update the schedule and push everything forward one week
<TLE> dpm: ^^
<dpm> TLE, sounds good, thanks. I'm still talking to the LP guys to see if there is anything else to be done
<dpm> I saw you updated the work items on the spec, btw, thanks for that as well :-)
<TLE> ahh np :: calendar and wiki updated
<dpm> ok :)
<dpm> TLE, on Wednesday there is a Launchpad rollout, which might conflict with the export. So we're trying to schedule an export for Sunday to make sure it happens. Just a FYI, the calendar and the wiki can remain the same (the PPA should be built as scheduled on Wednesday)
<TLE> dpm: ok
<gtriderxc> is there any english native speaker here??
<gtriderxc> who could help me??
<gtriderxc> "Sequin DNA Sequence Submission Tool" is there anyone who could help me to understand this string??
<TLE> I'm not a senglish speaker but I think I can
<gtriderxc> it is from Ubuntu software center
<gtriderxc> do You think the word SUMISSION comes from "submit"
<TLE> It looks like the description for: a tool to submit DNA sequences of the type sequin
<gtriderxc> sequin is the name of the program
<TLE> ahh ok, yes I think it comes from submit
<gtriderxc> I'll try to google it out but it is not so easy
<TLE> if it can do some calculations one them, then when you start a simulation you often say the you submit it
<gtriderxc> ok, tnaks. I think I got it
<gtriderxc> ARC Job Submission Tool
<gtriderxc> Grid Job Management Tool
<gtriderxc> does anyone know what does Grid mean in this case??
<gtriderxc> "This is a graphical user interface for the Advanced Resource Connector (ARC) grid middleware client. It offers among other things bulk job handling and easy job description creation."
<gtriderxc> no idea for a Polish desription for a Software Center
<askhl> gtriderxc: hi.  `grid jobs' are most likely calculations that are submitted to a `grid' of computers
<askhl> see `grid computing'
<askhl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grid_computing
<gtriderxc> ok, found
<gtriderxc> thanks a lot!
<askhl> Right, ARC is related to NorduGrid which is exactly that sort of thing
<gtriderxc> I'm finishing the translation of software center and all the sweatest cakes left so I'm gonna need some help from time to time
<dpm> hey, is there anyone around that can help me with a quick test before opening natty translations?
<gtriderxc> i can
<dpm> great, thanks gtriderxc -> ok, can you try if you can access https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty?
<gtriderxc> yes I can
<gtriderxc> but there are
<gtriderxc> 5 languages only
<askhl> gtriderxc: isn't it because you have 5 preferred languages?
<dpm> that's probably because you haven't chosen your preferred languages or you are not logged into Launchpad. In any case, you should be able to click on the link near the bottom to show all languages
<askhl> gtriderxc: I see the whole list when I expand it
<gtriderxc> just a sec
<dpm> That helped already, thanks gtriderxc and askhl, I can now officially open Natty translations! \o/
<gtriderxc> i'll sign out
<gtriderxc> actually I am signed out
<askhl> wohoo
<gtriderxc> :)
<dpm> there you go -> please anyone feel free to retweet: http://twitter.com/#!/ubuntul10n/status/10710720010256384
<dpm> (can't seem to get the identi.ca feed work with gwibber)
<gtriderxc> "Identify differences in the API exposed by mono library assemblies."
<gtriderxc> what are  mono library assemblies.
<gtriderxc> ??
<gtriderxc> or what is a mono library??
<gtriderxc> wikipedia doesn't know that
<gtriderxc> google as well
<dpm> gtriderxc, Mono: http://www.mono-project.com/Languages
<gtriderxc> thanks
<dpm> well, better: http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<gtriderxc> can anyone explain to me how should I know which string is which when translating Software Center (app-install-data). I stucked at Seamonkey Composer. in a soft center we've got two lines: upper with bigger letters and a lower one which should be a program description
<gtriderxc> what about seamonkey??
<gtriderxc> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu/+pots/app-install-data/pl/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Seamonkey
<gtriderxc> I'd love to give a Polish desription but i do not know whether the string which I'm gonna translate is a name string or a description string
<gtriderxc> I know there are h1 and h2 I do not trust them anymore
<gtriderxc> *but I do not trust ...
<dpm> gtriderxc, you can try with nightmonkey to see which description is which:
<dpm> http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/
<gtriderxc> ok but
<gtriderxc> the thing I do not uderstand is
<gtriderxc> that when i put "seamonkey" into a search engine it gives me back only h1 for example
<gtriderxc> now if i open the soft centre and i can see SEAMONKEY COMPOSER as a h1 and SEAMONKEY COMPOSER as a h2
<gtriderxc> but on launchpad is only h1
<dpm> Does it really make a difference for Seamonkey where the string is shown in this case?
<gtriderxc> no, but why there is only one on Launchpad??
<gtriderxc> i'm unable to give a Polish decription in this case
<dpm> it might well be that they are the same string in Launchpad
<dpm> and used in two places in Software Center
<gtriderxc> ok, thanks
#ubuntu-translators 2010-12-05
<Andre_Gondim> how may I add the ppa translations? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=maverick
<gtriderxc> Polish translation of the Software Center completed!!!(4395 strings) CHAMPAGNE 4 EVERYONE!!! \o/ \O/ \o/ \o/ \O/ \o/\o/ \O/ \o/\o/ \O/ \o/\o/ \O/ \o/\o/ \O/ \o/\o/ \O/ \o/\o/ \O/ \o/\o/ \O/ \o/\o/ \O/ \o/\o/ \O/ \o/\o/ \O/ \o/\o/ \O/ \o/\o/ \O/ \o/
<happyaron> gtriderxc: congrats!
#ubuntu-translators 2011-11-28
<sagaci> translation stats are still frozen, at least for en_AU
<Gwaihir> sagaci, same here for Italian
<sagaci> dpm said something the other day about imports and Monday so hopefully that means it'll get back to normal tomorrow
<dpm> sagaci, I've just asked in #launchpad
<sagaci> thanks, en_AU is now to a point that I know exactly where we're at but it'd be nice it it's fixed
<sagaci> s/it/if
<vprints> tomorrow evening shoul open up the translations
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> i found a typo in the manpage from apt-get (german). what is the correct way for that? launchpad-bug? debian-bug? launchpad-translation?
<sagaci> iceroot: in the original string or the german translation
<iceroot> sagaci: german translation
<sagaci> well you can join the german translation team and suggest/fix the string
<sagaci> otherwise just email their list
<iceroot> sagaci: but i must first if it is an upstream bug?
<iceroot> look
<sagaci> iceroot: what's the string
<iceroot> -d, --download-only Nur herunterladen; Paketdateien werde nur heruntergeladen, nicht entpackt oder installiert. Konfigurationselement: APT::Get::Download-Only.
<iceroot> s/werde/werden/
<sagaci> iceroot: is that the string?
<sagaci> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/apt/+pots/apt/de/234/+translate
<sagaci> maybe not
<iceroot> sagaci: that is the output of "apt-get --help" i am talking about the manpahe "man apt-get"
<sagaci> yeah, should have opened my eyes, I'll go check on my laptop
<dpm> iceroot, you can file a bug, but if you know how to contact them, you can simply send the Ubuntu German translation team an e-mail: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-de
<dpm> In all Ubuntu teams there tends to be people involved in upstream translations, and they should point you to the right place if it indeed has to be filed as an upstream bug
<vprints> keeled-komponendid
<vprints> wrong channel
<vprints> :P
<iceroot> dpm: i will create a bug and set them on "cc" on that bug in launchpad
<iceroot> dpm: sagaci thank you
<dpm> iceroot, cool, thanks
<kelemengabor> dpm: do we know about bug #851953 ? I suppose we can stop importing a few templates because of this, don't we?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 851953 in synaptiks (Ubuntu) (and 21 other projects) "Rebuild for transition away from desktop file stripping (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851953
<dpm> kelemengabor, about to enter a call, let me try to answer later on
<kelemengabor> no problem
<dpm> kelemengabor, I knew they had stopped doing stripping the desktop file translations, since the script or package doing that on the Kubuntu side was not really maintained. However, I haven't had a look at it in detail. One thing I've noticed is that that affects Kubuntu-specific packages, so I'm wondering how these packages will get translations for the desktop files at all
#ubuntu-translators 2011-11-29
<TLE_PhD> :)
<artnay> hi TLE_PhD and congratz!
<TLE_PhD> thanks
<artnay> hi andrejz
<andrejz> hello
<artnay> TLE_PhD: do we have time today to investigate the calendar solution? it's quite a massive piece of work
<andrejz> artnay what is the issue with the calendar?
<artnay> andrejz: at the moment the calendar provided by TLE/Google only shows translation events
<artnay> andrejz: you can see more calendars at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/ - some canonical/ubuntu teams use their own private calendars and some (those that are more community-based) teams use google calendar
<andrejz> so we want to add our calendar to that page?
<artnay> andrejz: well, sort of
<artnay> andrejz: I'd like to have an option to pick some teams and then subscribe to their calendars
<andrejz> yes that would be very cool indeed
<artnay> basically google can offer public URLs of individual calendars but there's no UI to subscribe to those calendars
<andrejz> i see what you mean
<sagaci> dpm: are the precise translations going to be opening this week
<dpm> hi sagaci, sorry, I hadn't seen the ping. they're not going to be opening this week, but probably shortly after alpha 1
<kelemengabor> sagaci: alpha 1 is scheduled for this week, I plan to do the opening early next week
<kelemengabor> provided that dpm and andrejz give the green flag from template priorities POV :)
<dpm> and provided that LP does not choke on copying the translations from Oneiric to Precise :)
<dpm> ok, it worked I'm told, it finished at 11:00UTC this morning
<dpm> so after having a look at the imports and at the priorities, we should be good to go for opening them whenever we want to
<sagaci> so tentatively next week
<trijntje> something weird is going on with ubuntu-docs. The overview shows 45 suggestions for dutch, but if you click on the template it shows 132 items with new suggestions
<trijntje> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/ubuntu-help
<kelemengabor> trijntje: this is probably bug #877195
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 877195 in ubuntu-translations (and 1 other project) "Move statistics updating outside the web browser code (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877195
<kelemengabor> fortunately, it is in the process of fixing :)
<trijntje> kelemengabor: thanks, good to know its nothing serious with sharing translations. How that works is all magick to me ;)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-11-30
<sagaci> hmmm, the translation stats have partially updated but most are still showing up as untranslated
<sagaci> Hi, I'd like some help with updating language packs, the base pack, dated 26th Oct is a bit over a month old and for en_AU that's seen a lot of changes... I'm guessing you just download the latest "delta" package from here -- https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+language-packs  and then just somehow merge them, or have I got it wrong
<sagaci> merge them with the older base pack*
<andrejz> hello dpm!
<andrejz> can you take a look at templates priority, when you have time? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ak3RvMevQNNMdFV6eDV1U29Ea3JpUUQ2SkNKTUNYZHc&hl=en_US#gid=1
<sagaci> ah I get it, you download the base pack and the latest delta pack, then you just cp the files into the base pack dir and then you get the most up-to-date version of each package
<dpm> andrejz, sure, but not today, I'll try to go through them by the end of the week
<andrejz> ok, cool
<sagaci> I'm just cruising away grepping at strings from this updated base pack, looking for strings of "color" and there's a template in the base pack in umbrello.po which doesn't look to be a template on the ubuntu main template pages... any ideas?
<sagaci> also plasma_applet_binaryclock missing from templates
#ubuntu-translators 2011-12-01
<sagaci> updates look like they're back to normal
#ubuntu-translators 2011-12-02
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<dpm> kelemengabor, I was just looking at the Japanese langpack bug, but I see you took care of it yourself and assigned it to pitti, thanks!
<kelemengabor> dpm: sounded pretty important
 * dpm nods
<tiagoscd> dpm, I asked last week about Precise translations and you said that had no date defined.. so now you already have the date? our team (brazilian) need to eat strings :)
<dpm> tiagoscd, it'll probably be next week, after we've reviewed the imports queue and set up the priorities on how translation templates should be ordered in the list you see in Launchpad :)
<tiagoscd> dpm, great :) thanks again
#ubuntu-translators 2012-11-26
<trijntje> ping dpm: I've been working on a script to sort the package descriptions pofile (ddtp) based on popcon. What is the best way to get the original templates in ubuntu sorted?
#ubuntu-translators 2014-11-24
<geochr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/975970
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 975970 in Launchpad itself "Messages reviewed in translator mode if you don't check manually "Someone should review this translation"" [Low,Triaged]
<geochr> This bug is still alive!
<geochr> Take care and hepl to gix it.
<geochr> help*
